# New Rider after some info :-)



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

based on this website, it looks like a 2005 model 

K2 Zeppelin Snowboard, 2005 - CrazySnowBoarder Review


Did you ask the seller?


----------



## rumbley (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, ok yeah that is def the range my board came from....Excellent.

I asked the seller but he couldn't help :-(

But it seems you have answered my question. Thanks soooo much, it has been driving me mad.

Thanks


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> based on this website, it looks like a 2005 model
> 
> K2 Zeppelin Snowboard, 2005 - CrazySnowBoarder Review
> 
> ...


yep, it's a 2005 model. Great curves.


----------

